# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey Release zZstuff&Calcv0.12 Avvio,Alcatel,Pantech,SFR,TMN,Vodafone

## mohamed73

*zZKey Release zZstuffClacv0.12**Avvio, Alcatel, Pantech, SFR, TMN, Vodafone*  *zZstuffClacv0.12 USA INDEPENDENCE DAY*  *You still not have zZKey? Really more hot news in the way.*  *What New:*
--------------------------------- *Avvio SN50* * Avvio SN70*  * Alcatel F262* * Alcatel OT117* * Alcatel OT214W* * Alcatel OT296* * Alcatel OT319* * Alcatel OT668* * Alcatel OT7110* * Alcatel OT720* * Alcatel OT720D* * Alcatel OT803D* * Alcatel OT838*  *ChatPhone SN50*  * Gtran N510*  * Motorola WX260C*  * Pantech WP8990VW Escapade*  * SFR 262* * SFR 344*  * TMN Blackstone*  * Vodafone 350*   *Added all new providerID of Alcatel already supported*  * Now Alcatel Heuristic method is more strong*  * Alcatel via Country/Operator updated with new models and all new providerID*
--------------------------------------  *Download:*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *It's Time to Fly*  *Best Regards* * zZ-Team*

----------


## ameerl

*متابعة رائعة شكرا للمجهود
 الرائع*

----------

